
Life Beyond Distributed Transactions: An Apostate’s Opinion (2016) - Cieplak
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3025012
======
wsh91
This (fantastic) paper is cited in the Google Megastore paper [1] and we
actually use the term "entity group" in our product [2] indirectly because of
it. Pat Helland is always worth reading; thanks to the submitter for the
reminder.

[1]
[https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.c...](https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/36971.pdf)

[2]
[https://cloud.google.com/datastore/docs/articles/balancing-s...](https://cloud.google.com/datastore/docs/articles/balancing-
strong-and-eventual-consistency-with-google-cloud-datastore/)

~~~
peterwwillis
I would need to read it again, but it smells a lot like high platform
availability combined with small traffic, and it looks like a pita to support
it (except for the cases where they refuse to support the customers)

~~~
dgsb
It is really worth reading for anyone doing any highly scalable services
(micro or not). This article just pin point any issue we have stumbled on in
my current job.

------
hodgesrm
I have always liked this paper. Pat Helland is a fountain of ideas. Another
good one is "Immutability Changes Everything."
[http://cidrdb.org/cidr2015/Papers/CIDR15_Paper16.pdf](http://cidrdb.org/cidr2015/Papers/CIDR15_Paper16.pdf)

------
pavlov
Isn’t the definition of “entity” here very similar to the original 1970s
Smalltalk definition of “object”?

------
saas_co_de
2007 ... updated version here
[http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3025012](http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3025012)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Url and date updated above. Submitter url was
[http://adrianmarriott.net/logosroot/papers/LifeBeyondTxns.pd...](http://adrianmarriott.net/logosroot/papers/LifeBeyondTxns.pdf).

Submitted interestingly many times without discussion:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Life%20Beyond%20Distributed%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Life%20Beyond%20Distributed%20Transactions&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).

